
What Happens When Designer Knows to Code - onlymytho
https://medium.com/@onlymytho/what-happens-when-designer-knows-to-code-13aae84f499a
======
onlymytho
Hi, I'm Sanghyuk Jung, the author of this article. Please share your thought,
and provide good examples made by designer-coder. Thanks.

